# How to sanitize a snail that was just in a tank with columnaris?



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello,
My community tank has just been wiped out with Columnaris within 42 hours. The only living things that survived were a snail and live plants, how do I make sure the snail and live plants don't still have diseases so I can put them back in a fresh tank?


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

First of all, I feel your pain. I lost a sorority in under 48. My survivors were a few cories and a guppy (I think these are super fish since these same 4 survived a heater short that sent my tank into the 100s)

Snails do not carry usually. Remove the snail and quarantine for at least 32 days which is the longest known period it can survive. Plants may be more difficult. Columnaris does not like salt. You might be able to use hydrogen peroxide in the algaecide dosage to starve it of oxygen since H2O2 is an oxidizer. Otherwise, quarantine like the snail so it starves from no host.
http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Hydrogen_peroxide


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

Crossroads said:


> First of all, I feel your pain. I lost a sorority in under 48. My survivors were a few cories and a guppy (I think these are super fish since these same 4 survived a heater short that sent my tank into the 100s)
> 
> Snails do not carry usually. Remove the snail and quarantine for at least 32 days which is the longest known period it can survive. Plants may be more difficult. Columnaris does not like salt. You might be able to use hydrogen peroxide in the algaecide dosage to starve it of oxygen since H2O2 is an oxidizer. Otherwise, quarantine like the snail so it starves from no host.
> http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Hydrogen_peroxide


Hmm ok thanks!


----------

